# Anyone now a first aid site for dogs online?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Seems like a great idea if there's one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Seems like a great idea if there's one.


http://www.peteducation.com/category_summary.cfm?cat=1677

http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_FirstAid.php

http://www.redcross.org/services/disaster/beprepared/firstaid.html


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Connie! I'm going to get some supplies and would like to read up on things.


----------

